# Suche altes PC Spiel // Wände streichen



## Subjekt-B (2. Dezember 2014)

*Suche altes PC Spiel // Wände streichen*

Moin Leute,

wie oben schon geschrieben bin ich auf der Suche nach einem PC Game aus meiner Kindheit. 
Folgende Sachen über das Spiel habe ich noch im Kopf:

- das Spiel ist 2D
- man versucht auf verschiedenen Etagen Wandteile mit seiner Farbe zu bemalen und dabei Gegnern aus dem Weg zu gehen
- ist 2 Spieler fähig 
- war wahrscheinlich mal in einer Computer Bild Spiele als Mini-Game

Ich hab mich mal an einer groben Zeichnung versucht:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Vielleicht kennt das ja noch einer von euch 

MfG Subjekt-B


----------

